# It rains today.



## Corto (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmmmmm......overall these shots are just not that interesting. 
You might want to read up a little on composition.  Here is a link to some guidelines that might help you out...
10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad


----------



## Corto (Feb 16, 2012)

We all see things Differently, I saw textures, reflections and light.

You saw geometry.

Thanks for the link, I appreciate your help. I've shot a few pictures that would fall in to the category that your link suggested.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 16, 2012)

#1 wish the boot wasn't cut off, good BW conversion

#2 decent composition, the metal comes into the frame nicely. Highlights a little blown in the background. 

#3 not much to say here.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 16, 2012)

You're from NE Pa?  ME TOO!

I saw your title, I turned around and looked outside and said, "Yeah, here too.  Wonder where they're from..." Turns out we're neighbors, haha.

Where in NE Pa are you?


----------



## Corto (Feb 16, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> #1 wish the boot wasn't cut off, good BW conversion
> 
> #2 decent composition, the metal comes into the frame nicely. Highlights a little blown in the background.
> 
> #3 not much to say here.



Thanks, shot it in b&w mode at ISO200

And for the last one, Sorry, I like Rust and Decay....


----------



## mishele (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you want C&C on these? I just noticed that your shots are posted in the Theme section.
Sorry if you didn't want C&C......:hug::


----------



## Corto (Feb 16, 2012)

e.rose said:


> You're from NE Pa?  ME TOO!
> 
> I saw your title, I turned around and looked outside and said, "Yeah, here too.  Wonder where they're from..." Turns out we're neighbors, haha.
> 
> Where in NE Pa are you?



Williams Township, Outside of Easton off I-78


----------



## Corto (Feb 16, 2012)

mishele said:


> Do you want C&C on these? I just noticed that your shots are posted in the Theme section.
> Sorry if you didn't want C&C......:hug::



I dont mind at all, Your C&C is very much appreciated.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 16, 2012)

So Corto, 

You didn't ask for C&C but if your intention was to capture the emotion of a cold, crappy, rainy day, then you did just that. 
By the title, I think you were trying to convey that emotion and you did. As long as this is what you were attempting to do, you did it well!
I think you know that technically, you could have done this or you could have done that. Doesnt matter - and sometimes that is good.


----------



## Corto (Feb 16, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:


> So Corto,
> 
> You didn't ask for C&C but if your intention was to capture the emotion of a cold, crappy, rainy day, then you did just that.
> By the title, I think you were trying to convey that emotion and you did. As long as this is what you were attempting to do, you did it well!
> I think you know that technically, you could have done this or you could have done that. Doesnt matter - and sometimes that is good.



Thanks man, I think I had more poetry in my head than photo skills.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 16, 2012)

Corto said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > You're from NE Pa?  ME TOO!
> ...



Then, we are, indeed, neighbors! :sillysmi:

I'm in Bethlehem... practically Saucon Valley... off of 378. :sillysmi:


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 16, 2012)

Corto said:


> Joey_Ricard said:
> 
> 
> > So Corto,
> ...



Nothing wrong with that! Art is art, some look and sound different than others.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Beats your SEX/Valentine photos from last night!  But I would still have to agree with Mishele... nothing here I find really interesting subject wise!  

I do think that #2 could use a little more contrast on the "0" end of things.... but since the sky is totally blown.. not much you can do to save it....

If you can tell us what you are trying to show or convey.... it might help!


----------



## Corto (Feb 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Beats your SEX/Valentine photos from last night!  But I would still have to agree with Mishele... nothing here I find really interesting subject wise!
> 
> I do think that #2 could use a little more contrast on the "0" end of things.... but since the sky is totally blown.. not much you can do to save it....
> 
> If you can tell us what you are trying to show or convey.... it might help!



Charlie, Its just a very short period of  time in a rainy day.


----------



## Corto (Feb 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Beats your SEX/Valentine photos from last night!  But I would still have to agree with Mishele... nothing here I find really interesting subject wise!
> 
> I do think that #2 could use a little more contrast on the "0" end of things.... but since the sky is totally blown.. not much you can do to save it....
> 
> If you can tell us what you are trying to show or convey.... it might help!



I hate it when I have to point out the obvious.

There is a forest in the boot. Top and Bottom.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Corto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Beats your SEX/Valentine photos from last night!  But I would still have to agree with Mishele... nothing here I find really interesting subject wise!
> ...



What is seemingly obvious to you, may not be obvious at all to the  viewer! There is no really story in the set.. no context for the viewer  to grab on to. Wet Boot.. and rain drops.. maybe.. but what the hell  does a rusty weed tool have to do with a rainy day? 

Obvious.. NOT!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 20, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Corto said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Yeah, have to agree with Charlie on this one. I don't see the third photo as being part of the theme at all... One and two work together in that respect, aside from the flaws mentioned by the other posters. 

At least you're getting your camera out on a rainy day, that's more than most people do.


----------

